# Female betta as tankmates?



## Catlady (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon community tank which currently has the following

2 bala sharks
6 neon tetras
4 golden dojo loaches
1 big pleco
1 black molly

I went to my local Petsmart today and saw a tank full of female betta fish. I had never see these before and they were quite beautiful. People were buying them by the bag full. The guy working there said that female betta make good community fish.

Is this true? Would they live well with what I currently have?


----------



## Catlady (Sep 26, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Not sure.... are Bala sharks aggressive? Anything nippy or aggressive shouldn't be housed with bettas.


----------



## Catlady (Sep 26, 2009)

I have never seen my bala sharks nip at anything. I actually am down to one. One of my balas died today.

My concern is that the betta fish will get after my other fish


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Bala sharks are quite peaceful from what I know of them...so I think you should be okay.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

first of all, the petsmart guy just wants to sell u fish. always research fish beofre u buy.

betta females can be aggressive, toward each other especially and toward anything with fins they can nip. they might also decide they like your neons. 

also, loaches and plecos, and sharks can and might go after other smaller fish for a snack one day. 

i wouldnt suggest female bettas for this mix of fish. IMO


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

also, the pleco, the bala sharks and the loaches will get very big..........plecos and the sharks up to 12-15 INCHES.....the loaches up to about 6"

that in itself will be ALOT for this size tank.

my opinion, you might want to reconsider having these species or maybe swapping them for other fish that are typically communal, guppies, mollies, platys etc....


----------



## Catlady (Sep 26, 2009)

ChristinaRoss said:


> first of all, the petsmart guy just wants to sell u fish. always research fish beofre u buy.


This is my research! I didn't think what he was telling me sounded correct at all. 

I am actually now considering doing a beta only tank! I have an extra 10 gallon set up that is empty. I might do a few famles, or maybe just one single male.

I have not purchased any betta yet BTW. I just saw them and thought they were nice


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

if you do the females in the ten gallon, id highly recommend putting 3 in it at first. if u have only 2, one will get very picked on. if you have 3, they disperse the aggression and start establishing the pecking order. then id wait a couple weeks, and only add 2 more. females grow between 2-3 inches. that IMO is enough for a ten gallon. make sure theres lots of plants and stuff for them to swim into to get away. before u add the second set, change the tank around a little bit so the first group thinks their in a new tank as well. its helps alot with the adjustment of new ones.


----------

